# biggest rimless tank?



## sNApple (Apr 23, 2010)

whats the biggest rimless tank you've seen? with out bracing


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I thought someone on here had a 100ish gallon planted rimless with out a center brace, I know I saw photos on bca and it was really nicely done.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Somone on mfk had a 160g rimless tank in the planted section. I will see if I can find the thread.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wouldnt that be a big acrylic tank or are we talking glass


----------

